# Stock Rack



## epanzella (Mar 17, 2020)

I guess there's a silver lining to this virus cloud. The grand kids are hunkered down, the gym is closed, restaurants are closed to eat in customers, the library is closed, and the store shelves look like a zombie movie. The general is rolling out her Easter decorations and I get to work in my shop ALL DAY!!! Being a packrat I never pass a piece of steel or aluminum at the dump or anywhere else without grabbing it. Next thing I know I'm awash in stock with about 400 lbs of it in my wheel barrow which I can no longer move and it was planted in my garage like man's monument to cheapness! Anyhoo I built a rack in the garage which freed up my wheel barrow, took all the stock, and even provided storage for the fireplace wood. The shelves digested the stock so well that now I feel I don't have enough! I'm really enjoying this free time and already started my next project this AM.


----------



## eugene13 (Mar 17, 2020)

Funny how stuff stacked takes up so much less room. looks good.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 17, 2020)

What’s that funny brown stuff on the floor 
Looks great. I need to do the same thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darkzero (Mar 17, 2020)

"Inferior dead tree carcass". Ok ok, not my words. Although I don't mess with it much it certainly has it's great uses.


----------



## epanzella (Mar 17, 2020)

eugene13 said:


> Funny how stuff stacked takes up so much less room. looks good.


I know, right? I had stuff in my way everywhere now it looks like I got nuthin".


----------



## Dhal22 (Mar 17, 2020)

I burn up to a cord of wood a winter (and I live in Ga).  Not so much for heat but I just love an active fireplace.  Last couple of years more like a half cord but still a lot of wood.


----------



## brino (Mar 17, 2020)

epanzella said:


> I had stuff in my way everywhere mow it looks like I got nuthin"



Not true, you got room for more tools!
-brino


----------



## epanzella (Mar 17, 2020)

Dhal22 said:


> I burn up to a cord of wood a winter (and I live in Ga).  Not so much for heat but I just love an active fireplace.  Last couple of years more like a half cord but still a lot of wood.


Yeah, we enjoy a fire periodically and the grand kids love roasting marsh mellows.  Not much good for heat up here in Ct. though.  It's toasty right in front of the fireplace but the heat from the rest of the house goes roaring up the chimney.


----------



## eugene13 (Mar 18, 2020)

I've burned up 15.7 tons of  coal so far this winter heating my house and shop.  I purchased 5.52 tons Monday, that should last the season and have enough fire up in the fall.  It's one heck of an upper body workout.  Coal and Ash every four days when It's in the low teens at night.


Dhal22 said:


> I burn up to a cord of wood a winter (and I live in Ga).  Not so much for heat but I just love an active fireplace.  Last couple of years more like a half cord but still a lot of wood.


----------



## Dhal22 (Mar 19, 2020)

eugene13 said:


> I've burned up 15.7 tons of  coal so far this winter heating my house and shop.  I purchased 5.52 tons Monday, that should last the season and have enough fire up in the fall.  It's one heck of an upper body workout.  Coal and Ash every four days when It's in the low teens at night.



  That's a lot of coal.


----------



## brino (Mar 19, 2020)

eugene13 said:


> I've burned up 15.7 tons of coal so far this winter heating my house and shop...... It's one heck of an upper body workout.



You load 16 tons and whadya get?  

(from a song my Mom liked. I miss her.)

-brino


----------



## epanzella (Mar 19, 2020)

I owe my soul to the company store!


----------



## eugene13 (Mar 19, 2020)

Another day older and deeper in debit, Tennessee Ernie Ford, God bless him.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Mar 21, 2020)

I went with a vertical rack, having no room for horizontal.




I like your plow, why is it in the garage?

I've burned a little over 4 cords so far this year. I was just getting ready to start cutting again when we got 30 in. of snow and I had to put the plow and chains back on.


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 21, 2020)

"Bless your little pea picking heart". Remember watching his TV show. Mike


----------



## epanzella (Mar 21, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> I went with a vertical rack, having no room for horizontal.
> 
> View attachment 317600
> 
> ...



I put the plow on wheels so I can move it around by myself. When it snows I pull the truck into the garage and hook the plow up where it's warm & dry. The wheels come right off with hitch pins.


----------

